# As the left becomes the minority, they awaken to what the Tea Party has wrought



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

I've said it before, but it's worth repeating:

The "Tea Party" movement arose from decades-old mistrust of and frustration with our elected officials (on both sides) who refused to listen to our grievances.


They ignored us, betrayed us, and abused our good graces.
And although the result was as predictable as the sunrise, it apparently remains quite unbelievable to many left-of-center.

Granted, We The People are partially to blame. We did not live up to our duties as citizens of this nation.
Our system of government was designed for a citizenry that remains actively engaged and involved in the goings-on of government, at all levels. We are charged with holding our elected officials accountable. But for far too long, far too many of us shrunk from those responsibilities. _"Sorry, I have 2.3 kids I have to get to soccer practice, I've no time". "No can do, I'm heading to the bar to watch the game". "What? Pay attention to politics? No, I don't care about that crap! I just got a new iPod and have to get my tunes transferred!"_  We became self-absorbed little brats.

And, as with most things, we got what we deserved.

But, as the Tea Party movement grew (and still grows), a political 'awakening' began. One that harkens back to our nation's Revolution, when ordinary citizens, tired of government's mandates and tyrannical grasp, finally had enough. Back then, pitch-forks and torches were the norm. Today, we don't have to go that far, thankfully. But however far away we _*are*_ distanced from those days, an alert citizenry must remain on alert, and must always remember that the pitch-forks and torches should always remain an option...The very LAST option...But an option, none the less. Why?

Read:

*"...But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security."*


Over the past year, the Tea Party movement, and those who identify with it, has become a political force to be reckoned with. Its basis for existence is not a hot-button issue or 'flavor of the month' cause. It is the very Constitution itself, and the fact that our system of government has wandered far away from the simplicity and intent contained within.

And as the left continues its predictable soros-funded, union-thug enforced attacks against those who would dare claim the moniker of "Tea Party member", it is clear that a very raw and exposed nerve has been stomped on by citizen patriots all across the country.

Those opposed to the Tea Party movement wring their hands in frustration at the very notion that We The People are finally paying attention and can clearly see right through their spoken intent, down into the political abyss of their true intent: Maintaining governmental power over the people. Keeping down a section of society, lying to their faces, and telling them that government should always be their savior, while at the same time constantly harassing, bullying and stealing from the rest of us, because we might have a few honest dollars to spend and a warm & safe home in which to live, all WITHOUT the need or want of a governmental 'nanny' to provide anything for us, beyond the bounds of the Constitution.

Over at *Townhall* today, Carol Platt Liebau has a great little piece titled:

*"[They] Can't Defeat What They Can't Understand"*

In part, it reads:
(snip)


> It's always a delight to watch liberals try to "diagnose" the causes of conservatism. Steny Hoyer believes that Tea Partiers come from unhappy families (a variant of the "nurture" argument).  On the other hand -- in a "nature" argument minus the usual lefty proclamation of respect for "diversity" -- Colin Firth believes that conservatives are just biologically "different."
> 
> Apparently, it's simply impossible for people just to believe in limited government, political and religious liberty, free enterprise, military strength and traditional values.



Read the whole thing, and access embedded links, at the link above....


Carol, of course, is on-point with this.

Those opposed to the Tea Party movement are continually aghast at what it has wrought.
They cannot believe that We The People would do such a thing to our governmental 'nanny' who supposedly only wants what's best for us.

Fair warning: We The People know what's best for us. We are the ones taking care of our lives, our families and our communties. Without any help from government thugs or chicanery.

_"How dare they live our own lives"_, they say. _"How dare they take care of themselves!"_, they cry.


*We dare just fine...Thank you.*


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!



> WASHINGTON -- The GOP "Budget Cut" numbers are getting squishier by the minute.
> 
> At least it seemed that way in the hallways of the Capitol on a ceremonial first day of swearing-ins, family photo ops and back-slapping goodwill. Republicans campaigned coast to coast on, among other things, a promise to cut $100 billion out of the federal Budget.
> 
> But now they are talking about cuts as slim as $30 billion, blaming the change on the fine print that no one read -- or if they read, did not understand...



Promised GOP Budget Cuts May Be Much Lower Than Promised


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Apparently, it's simply impossible for people just to believe in limited government, political and religious liberty, free enterprise, military strength and traditional values.



No. What is apparent is that the teabagged don't believe in limited govt (they want the govt to regulate marriage, ban abortions, spy on Americans), liberty (see previous parenthetical list), fre enterprise (see the billions in subsidies they gave to big business like the oil companies), or traditional values (they oppose banning divorce and want the govt to promote religion)


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/\ /\ /\ /\ 

More of that "writhing" and "wringing" I mentioned.....


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 6, 2011)

You are being had you fool and you still cant see it


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks to the Tea Party, the Democrats are still the MAJORITY in the Senate.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> I've said it before, but it's worth repeating:
> 
> The "Tea Party" movement arose from decades-old mistrust of and frustration with our elected officials (on both sides) who refused to listen to our grievances.


....And, they *handed-over* the _reins_ to *DICK Armey**.*











Really _wise_-choice...... ​


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> ...



Watching the teabagged squirm while getting used by the GOP is hilarious. This one is thrilled that the teabaggers who got elected are backing away from spending cuts.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

They can't understand the tea party movement. They can't understand how the people themselves have risen up to protest, without being told to do it, or being paid to do it ,or having to take buses in to do it.
They can't even figure out how the tea party is working without someone being their leader.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 6, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You are being had you fool and you still cant see it



Talismen is right out of the same old Rightwing crowd of yesteryear that overran the Tea Party early on, so it's only logical she'd be happy with what the Tea Party got mutated into.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, it's simply impossible for people just to believe in limited government, political and religious liberty, free enterprise, military strength and traditional values.
> ...


....And, they don't care who does all that, *FOR them*.

​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

Teatards were tools of Fox News

They came to rallys when Fox told them to
They called politicians when Fox told them to
They carried the signs that Fox told them to

And finally, they voted for the candidates that Fox told them to

Now, when the Right wing propaganda machine has the candidates they want, they are being told to shut up and go away until they are needed again


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you be happy about that? The US Government is rushing headlong into insolvency (bankruptcy for those of you in Rio Linda) and you laugh? ObamaCare, Social Spending AND the huge Military budget will break us but you make jokes.

Who's the delusional one here? _*You*_.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> They can't understand the tea party movement. They can't understand how the people themselves have risen up to protest, without being told to do it, or being paid to do it ,or having to take buses in to do it.
> They can't even figure out how the tea party is working without someone being their leader.



We understand how the teatard have risen up to protest......They joined a group led by a lobbyist who is a former GOP politician. They got on buses (or used the govt subsidized mass transit) paid for by the GOP to attend protests promoted by Fox (run by the former chairman of the RNC) where they demanded that the govt keep it's hands off of their Medicare


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 6, 2011)

Remember that summer in Washington? "What TEA Party?" "Who are these people?"


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> ...



Meanwhile, your GOP heroes promised that if you elected them again, they would make substantial ($100B) cuts immediately.  Now, you see how you have been PUNK'D.  Those that you and your fellow weak minders helped to bring back into power in the House are the ones laughing, at YOU, dumbass....


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> ...


Sooooooooooooo......where *IS Dick Armey*, now?????? 

He *SEEMS* to have _disappeared_.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> They can't understand the tea party movement. They can't understand how the people themselves have risen up to protest, without being told to do it, or being paid to do it ,or having to take buses in to do it.
> *They can't even figure out how the tea party is working without someone being their leader.*


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it before, but it's worth repeating:
> ...



Ask a handful of Tea Party members and you'll never get a clear-cut answer on who the "Tea Party" leader is. Why? There isn't one.

You all can fool yourselves into believing that Dick Armey, or anyone else, is the leader...In order for you to have a 'target' to hit when you launch your attacks but...It will get you no where.

Thanks for playing though....


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



/\ /\ /\ /\ 

More of that "writhing" and "wringing" I mentioned..... 

I'd much rather have the likes of Bachmann, Palin and like-minded others of all shapes, colors and sizes identifying with us, rather than Michael Moore, Cindy Sheehan and Rosie O.

But, you go on believing all your political 'flavor of the month' movements will last.
Say, whatever happened to that "counter-culture" movement. That workin' out for ya?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Ask a handful of Tea Party members and you'll never get a clear-cut answer on who the "Tea Party" leader is. Why? There isn't one.



Those buses and commercials on TV just magically appeared!! Honest!


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I see you still don't want to talk about how the teabaggers are backing away from their promise to cut the budget by $100B.

I don't blame you. Teabaggers don't want to talk about how they got punked.

ANd my political "flavor of the month" got socialistic health care reform, the repeal of DADT, the legalization of gay marriage and medical marijuana, and that's just the last few months.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Ask a handful of Tea Party members and you'll never get a clear-cut answer on who the "Tea Party" leader is. Why? There isn't one.
> ...



It's called "grass-roots".
Something you lefty's love to claim as your own.

And yet...What "movement" would be considered the "mother" of all grass-roots movements? The citizens who took up arms in our nation's Revolution. On their own. Without any prompting from a fat movie producer, a media-whoring mother monopolizing on her lost son's memory, or a jew-hating loud mouth who's movie career was over ages ago.

The left's hatred of the Tea Party movement, and all within, is based upon nothing more than jealousy. _How dare anyone else but the left launch a movement?! How dare that movement be successful?! How dare they do it without being led around by the nose by Peter Fonda or Saul Alinsky?! Who do they think they are!? They can't do that!? If the left isn't involved than it isn't any kind of movement at all!_

Yes...the UGLY head of jealousy.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



5 words for you:

*The...Most...Ethical...Congress...Ever.*

Next....


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Teatards were tools of Fox News
> 
> They came to rallys when Fox told them to
> They called politicians when Fox told them to
> ...




Sorry but tea party movement started first and then fox news reported it. Voters went to town hall meetings to protest the Health care bill , they read the bill to their reps or senators and were ignored, from there they all rose up to become the tea party movement. Tea party people are the silent majority of voters and they rose up to protest and they will not become silent ever again.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Remember that summer in Washington? "What TEA Party?" "Who are these people?"



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml2TSt-WdNM[/ame]

​


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Perhaps "leader" is the wrong term.  How about "funder"?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Like I said "Those buses and commercials on TV just magically appeared!! Honest!"



> And yet...What "movement" would be considered the "mother" of all grass-roots movements? The citizens who took up arms in our nation's Revolution. On their own. Without any prompting from a fat movie producer, a media-whoring mother monopolizing on her lost son's memory, or a jew-hating loud mouth who's movie career was over ages ago.



Umm, the original Tea Party was an organized attack, perpetrated by an organized resistance group (The Sons of Liberty)

Proof that teatards are morons. They don't even know about the Boston Tea Party, which is what they named their movement after. 



> The left's hatred of the Tea Party movement, and all within, is based upon nothing more than jealousy. _How dare anyone else but the left launch a movement?! How dare that movement be successful?! How dare they do it without being led around by the nose by Peter Fonda or Saul Alinsky?! Who do they think they are!? They can't do that!? If the left isn't involved than it isn't any kind of movement at all!_
> 
> Yes...the UGLY head of jealousy.



Jealousy? Of what? The Tea Party has achieved nothing

The left has achieved much. We have a socialized pension system (SS) socialized health care, socialized highways, socialized airports, socialized trains, socialized water systems, socialized agricultural system, socialized economy, gays in the military, gay marriage in several states (and coming soon to your state) and on and on.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I see you still don't want to talk about how the teabaggers are backing away from their promise to cut the budget by $100B


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



Oh I'm sorry. You want to talk "funders".
Ok....

Well, how about this one:

*George Soros*

Or this one:

*Bill Ayers*


Shall I go on?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Teatards were tools of Fox News
> ...



Fox was reporting and supporting the teabaggers long before the health care town halls.

Teabaggers are so dumb, they don't even know what they did. One teatard is so dumb, she thinks the Boston Tea Party was not organized and that the Whigs and the Sons of Liberty had no leaders.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



You can.  Do you have a point?  It appears you are attempting to deflect from the obvious fact that your "grassroots" organization is nothing more than a front for the GOP funded by the likes of Dick Armey.  Is that about right?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...


.....And, *it's totally-financed by bake-sales*......yeah, we've heard.... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_cEpN1Srs4&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


Yep...Organized regular ol' citizens.

How dare they do that, ay? 





> The left's hatred of the Tea Party movement, and all within, is based upon nothing more than jealousy. _How dare anyone else but the left launch a movement?! How dare that movement be successful?! How dare they do it without being led around by the nose by Peter Fonda or Saul Alinsky?! Who do they think they are!? They can't do that!? If the left isn't involved than it isn't any kind of movement at all!_
> 
> Yes...the UGLY head of jealousy.



Jealousy? Of what? The Tea Party has achieved nothing[/quote]

63 seats in the House....
6 seats in the Senate, and no more Kennedy's at all in either congressional body....

Factor in the percentage of seats up for grabs in the Senate won, during a mid-term year when most of the Senate *wasn't* up for grabs, and well....yeah....it wasn't your year.

That's pretty good for achieving "nothing". 

Why, when Clinton was elected, I recall 42% electoral majority was considered a "mandate" from "the people". 

Yes...Jealousy indeed.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



No need. You've already shown that teabaggers want to change Congress by being funded by the same people who have always funded politicians.

You are just too dumb to realize that your "George Soros funds the dems just like Dick Armey funds the teabaggers" undercuts your wingnut claim that the teabaggers are a grass roots movement.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Shall we talk about everything YOUR LEADER had promised and then backed away from?
The leader of leaders? "The One". Obama...Obama...Obama. 

????????

Trust me, if the GOP does it, they will pay in 2012. YOU and your ilk may not trust that will come to pass, but, you've got 2010 to look back on as precedent. Wanna place your bets now, or should we just demand payment?

If The People are toyed with...The People will remember.
And they'll use their vote...instead of racist "black panther pissers" outside polling places, to get the job done.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Teh Stupid is strong in you

You think the Sons Of Liberty were leaderless? You think the Whigs were not a political party?

Only a teatard could be stupid enough to think the Boston Tea Party was pulled off by "regular ol citizens"




> > Jealousy? Of what? The Tea Party has achieved nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proof that teabaggers only care about politics and winning elections. They're thrilled that the tea baggers are walkiing away from the promise to cut spending.

We got repeal of DADT, gay marriage in several states, health care reform, $1T in stimulus, auto bailout, and extension of unemployment.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Media is the one who coined them tea baggers, The tea party has nothing to do with the Boston Tea party. Tea partiers stands for Taxed Enough Already.
All of your socialized programs are going broke. What part of we don't have the money for these programs are you not gettin?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 6, 2011)

Gotta love Sheman... posts a picture showing "Lower taxes, Less government, More Freedom", follows it up with an insane rant from that nimrod Maddow, and somehow thinks _we're _nuts.

*Lower taxes, Less government, More Freedom*

Aren't these the basic principals of our founding?

The Leftists' manifesto: "More taxes, More Government, Less Freedom"


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



The question of 'funders' was raised. By you or someone like you. Scroll back and look.
No need to pay the "dodge it" game. You're in deflection mode, I see. But, it won't work with me.

The issue of 'funders' was raised. I answered...with a few of *your* own.

Every movement has funders.
Some good. Some bad. But, every successful movement will also be able to obtain funds from ordinary citizens who identify with what the movement is about. THAT is the Tea Party.

No more money to the RNC.
No more money to the NRCC.

We do it our way. Scrutinizing where the money is going, and how it's being spent.
A concept wholly unknown to the left.

And yes...once again...JEALOUSY!!!


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I see you still don't want to talk about how the teabaggers are backing away from their promise to cut the budget by $100B :lol

You seem willing to talk about anything BUT the subject of this thread. You are spinning and dancing to avoid talking about the complete failure of the tea party, There is not one member of congress who will caucus with the Tea Party


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



You're just jealous because Soros is greek.
Armey is American.

LMAO!!!!

And "too dumb to realize" is a phrase that should be applied to every idiot who voted FOR barack obama. Never, in the history of the United States, has one man with NO executive experience at all, risen so far and so fast (thanks to Soros), all because he can lull a nation and an entire wing of the media, with his speech, and nothing more.

He's a racist two-bit community-organizing punk from Chicago.
That's it. All he knows how to do is whip up a crowd into a political frenzy.
He's losing indy voters, along with his base.

And why?

*Because he promised so much...And delivered so little.*

Tick, tick, tick.
Enjoy the next two years.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The Media is the one who coined them tea baggers, The tea party has nothing to do with the Boston Tea party. Tea partiers stands for Taxed Enough Already.
> All of your socialized programs are going broke. What part of we don't have the money for these programs are you not gettin?



And another wingnut who doesn't even know that "teabagger" was first coined by the teabaggers themselves. As the photo shows, they were Proud to be a Teabagger


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Teatards were tools of Fox News
> ...



The Tea Party was a small, polite group of taxpayers concerned with runaway spending until Fox News got a hold of it. Within weeks of the Obama election, Fox News was providing blanket coverage of Tea Party activities and urging viewers to attend rallies. When Bush was doubling the deficit, Fox never seemed interested. Once Obama needed to borrow money to prop up the failing economy...Fox called out the minions

The small, grassroots Tea Party quickly assumed the rhetoric and targets that were reported daily on their favorite news network


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



The subject of the thread is:
* As the left becomes the minority, they awaken to what the Tea Party has wrought*

You are off-topic.
NO discussion for you! One year!


----------



## 007 (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't even get it do you? You're too fucking dense. No one... and I repeat, NO ONE, got PUNK'D, worse than YOU PEA BRAINED OBAMABOTS! You are the POSTER CHILDREN for getting PUNK'D.

Sheeeeezuz... what a fucking MORON.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Umm, pointing out that the Democrats have funders doesn't show that the teabaggers are grass roots. You've argued that the Dems are not grass roots because they have big funders. But no one has claimed the Dems are a grass roots movement

The teabaggers claim they are a grass roots movement, but when you point out their big funders, they don't deny it. All they can do is point to the dems, and say that the dems aren't grass roots. True, but it does nothing to prove that the teabaggers are grass roots.

The teabggers are funded by the RNC and by big business interests. They are not grass roots


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Yup 100 billion in cuts, but seeing that by the time a budget is passed, nearly half the year will be over, scaling back the number is logical.
Seeing libs govern by emotion rather than logic, it's pretty easy to see why you can't grasp the concept.
100 billion per year translates to 50 billion over 6 months. What's so hard about that? Or are you just looking for a talking point to discredit the newly seated GOP controlled House?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> ...



teabaggers got elected by promising other teabaggers they would cut spending by $100B. Once elected, they immediately run away from their promise to cut spending by $100B

idiot wingnut teabaggers, who want to cut spending, are thrilled that the teabaggers are running away from their promise to cut spending by $100B


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



The teabaggers made promises they couldn't keep, so they're sure the teabaggers are being honest 

In wingnut world, an honest politician makes promises they can't keep, realizes the mistake right after being elected, and is honest for running away from his promise


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 6, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Gotta love Sheman... posts a picture showing "Lower taxes, Less government, More Freedom", follows it up with an insane rant from that nimrod Maddow, and somehow thinks _we're _nuts.
> 
> *Lower taxes, Less government, More Freedom*


....Brought-to-you by *The DICK; Armey*.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



If I hire you to work for me at a salary of $50,000/year and you start on July 1st, how much would you expect to receive the first calender year? Would you accuse me of breaking my promise if between 7/1 and 12/31 you only received $25,000?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Ask a handful of Tea Party members and you'll never get a clear-cut answer on who the "Tea Party" leader is. Why? There isn't one.
> ...



The Tea Party proved who its leaders are by who they nominated and voted for.  

Sharron Angle and Christine O'Donnell - economic/fiscal ignoramuses who were straight out of the Christian Right, who simply doctored up their rhetoric to make it appear they knew or cared anything about the fiscal/economic condition of this country and what they thought needed to be done about it.

Rand Paul - an anti-government pro-corporate extremist with a not so secret desire to turn the country's race relations clock back to 1963 (at least).

Any social liberals among the Tea Party fav's?  No.  Why?  Because the Tea Party is just the old Republican Right with a new dopey name.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



This wingnut is so dumb, it thinks the Fed budget is $50k/year !!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We are one quarter into FY11. Teatards can start their savings now.

They knew how the fiscal year was set up before they promised $100 billion in savings. They can start now with identifying what they intend to cut.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 6, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA....you Tea Baggers got PUNK'D by professional GOP politicians.  Good show!
> ...



What do you expect from a bunch who got sucked in by "Hope 'n Change"?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Re-read my post and tell me again who is dumb.





> If I hire you to work for me at a salary of $50,000/year.....


 Where did I mention the federal budget?


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sheez sangha, you have some very serious mental problems don't you?
Where do you get that Ernie said the fed budget is 50k a year?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You won't mention the fed budget because you don't know much about it. For one thing, you think it works like a paycheck 

But then, I shouldn't expect more from a group of people who don't know that the Fed budget starts in September, and not January


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Sheez sangha, you have some very serious mental problems don't you?
> Where do you get that Ernie said the fed budget is 50k a year?





I'm guessing from within his/her own little mind.
From the area where baseless agenda is formed and pushed out into the public.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The GOP knew what the deal was when they made the promise.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you have overdosed yourself sangha, did you take your pills and then forget that you took them and did a dose again?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Sheez sangha, you have some very serious mental problems don't you?
> ...



I see you STILL don't want to talk about how the teabaggers are running away from their promise to cut spending by $100B 

Wingnuts will talk about anything but how their teatards are being used by the GOP. They will talk about Obama, taxes, FREEDOM, socialism, and on and one, just so they can avoid talking about how the teabaggers are being used over and over.

They're the only teabags that can be used over and over again


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



The Teatards knew the Government fiscal year structure when they made the $100 billion promise. They also knew they would take office in January 2011.

Why don't they just admit they were lying and had no idea what spending they could cut?


----------



## 007 (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...


*
teabagger... blah, blah, blah... teabagger, teabagger, blah, blah... teabagger, blah, blah, blah... teabagger, teabagger, teabagger... blah, blah...*

You realize what kind of a fucking *BALL SACK IN YOUR MOUTH FETISH FANATIC MORON HOMO* you sound like? Well of course not... you're to self entertained listening to your own BULL SHIT to realize that. Good God what a mother fucking IDIOT!


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Why is that those on the right always immediately associate that term with homosexual acts?

the New American Tea Bag Party: Tax Protest for Busy People


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

I see the dems want to concentrate on numbers today.
Ok...let's talk THESE numbers:

As of the close of the polls on 11/04/08:

Unemployment was 6.5%
Oil was $60 a barrel.


Your thoughts?


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Because the left is using the term.
Own it. It's yours. You 'coined it' when referring to Tea Party members. Embrace it. Don't run from it.


Now, when the right starts using:
"liberty-sucking liberals"...YOU will, in turn, have something to complain about, ay?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> I see the dems want to concentrate on numbers today.
> Ok...let's talk THESE numbers:
> 
> As of the close of the polls on 11/04/08:
> ...



Link?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



YOU obviously didn't check out the TEA BAG party link.....they coined it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

What part of all social programs are going broke is the left not getting or wanting to talk about.
If the Repubs don't get the budget under control then 3rd patry reps will be elected and they know this.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> What part of all social programs are going broke is the left not getting or wanting to talk about.
> If the Repubs don't get the budget under control then 3rd patry reps will be elected and they know this.



Social programs are not going broke. Social Security and Medicare are idividually funded and are currently solvent. Long term adjustments in age and benefits will have to be made

The budget needs to be evaluated as a whole, without sacred cows exempted by the right


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> I've said it before, but it's worth repeating:
> 
> The "Tea Party" movement arose from decades-old mistrust of and frustration with our elected officials (on both sides) who refused to listen to our grievances.
> 
> ...



Read:  That to secure these rights, *governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed.* That whenever any form of government becomes destructive to these ends, it is the right of the people to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for *light and transient causes*; "

*Light and transient causes?* Like losing a election?

*Consent of the governed?*  Remember that vote back in 2008 when President Obama beat Senator McCain 365 to 172?

The Tea Party was hijacked early on by the pseudo-conservatives in order to regain the power they lost because of President Bushes terms.  They hoodwinked people in to believing they were based on libertarian ideals, when in fact they are the same old, same old.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

When governemnet has to borrow and run up 14 trillion that is not sustainable and we have to cut back on everything


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > I see the dems want to concentrate on numbers today.
> ...




*Link*

And now, we'll pour over 2 pages of posts about how stupid it is to use something from Townhall. Oh, but wait, there's more:

*Bureau of Labor Statistics Data*

You'll note on the graph that the rate went from 4.2% to 7.4% during the 8yrs of the Bush administration.

You'll also note that in November 2008 (when "the one" was elected), the rate was 6.9%.
The exact number Townhall reports.

Then, since obama took office, the rate went from 7.7%, reached a high of 10.1% and is now sitting at 9.8% (as of Nov. 2010).

A peak at that chart at the BLS, tells the tale.


Now, as far as oil goes:
*Historical Crude Oil Prices Table*

Looking at the 2nd chart, during "the one's" leadership, the price has gone from $33.07 to $66.25 in May of this year, with the total price now sitting at around $88:
*CRUDE OIL PRICE*


Yet, we hear no crabbing, whining or complaining from the left, about the unemployment numbers, or the oil prices. But, true to form, when Bush was in office, they whined like red-headed step children throwing a hissy on the kitchen floor.

Transparent as scotch tape.
And jealous...yep, you bet!


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



You're dodging. It was coined by the liberal media.
OWN IT!!! Embrace the leftist bullshit you spew! LMAO!!!! 

And, really, one link? One link to prove that "they coined it"????
Do you know how many Tea Party links I could post making your claim look foolish?

Please....


----------



## Oscar Wao (Jan 6, 2011)

Sarah Palin, Dick Armey, and Glenn Beck do not make the Tea Party.

In fact, if you're going to associate ANYONE with the Tea Party, it should be Ron Paul, since the first "Tea Party" rally (in the sense that we're talking about) was on the big moneybomb night (December 16, 2007):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GweT2r3BGi8[/ame]


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it before, but it's worth repeating:
> ...




More hand wringing and jealousy.
I seem to remember you "social justice" people running rampant around the country threatening all manner of violence if Al Gore wasn't "restored" to his rightful post.

LMAO!!!!

As the Blackcrowes once said: *"...JEALOUS...JEALOUS AGAIN!"*


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Oh how does that song go...."don't know much about History.

This is the Tea Party roots and what they represents, not the libertarians ideals they claim as their own.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDODfD3Unbs[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



No, shit for brains. It works like a budget. If you remove a 100 billion dollar item from a budget half way through the fiscal year, 50 billion has already been spent, so you only save the remaining 50 billion. WHAT IS SO FUCKING HARD TO UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



The concept is good, but I prefer "Scum Sucking Weasels"


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Cute, but it won't work.
You're not that stupid. Your dog tells me so.

Wanna see the truth? I know the answer is no, but, look here:

This is the "Father of the Tea Party movement".
It all started with his rant:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp-Jw-5Kx8k[/ame]

Then you have this young man, rapping about the Tea Party:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLjAOgQqOA[/ame]
(Take note of the people in this one. All colors, shapes and sizes)


Ahh yes, and then we have this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSQIYStgBYY[/ame]

Liberals, in all their glory, protesting, with warm-fuzzy signs....*all over the place*, and NOT being kicked out by responsible liberals. Why is that?

Whenever some dumbshit shows up at a Tea Party rally, they are kicked to the curb.
When they show up at a liberal rally...They are handed a bong, and a blanket from Woodstock and told to have a seat.

How about this one. Mr Holder likes this guy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN67KJdd6Mw[/ame]


Did you see this one? The Tea Party is color-blind:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYRZt7xcwpY[/ame]

And this guy?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQp0AyaI2ao[/ame]


Any questions?


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't forget these either! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYfmShJe5MA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEo4JEaBSgo[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

*As the left becomes the minority, they awaken to what the Tea Party has wrought *

First off....the left is not the minority, the right is still the minority

Teatards will have to learn to live with it


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> *As the left becomes the minority, they awaken to what the Tea Party has wrought *
> 
> First off....the left is not the minority, the right is still the minority
> 
> Teatards will have to learn to live with it



Someone cannot do congressional math.


Oh and....JEALOUS! JEALOUS AGAIN! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

Why infiltrate a movement that is going no where?

LMAO!!!! Scared, that's why! And...oh yes....JEALOUS! JEALOUS AGAIN!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saUNdXBO-v8[/ame]


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

Infiltration is the highest form of flattery! BWAHAHAHA!!! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i10fD0kybWI[/ame]


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

Tea Party racism? Watch, and decide:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1CLPhz0DHM[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *As the left becomes the minority, they awaken to what the Tea Party has wrought *
> ...



Someone doesn't understand basic Civics


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

And now, a message from your local infiltrators. You know, those same people who think the Tea Party is a "nothing" movement:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8YIKz6LXY4[/ame]


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Hand wringing?  By pointing out that the tea people have been hoodwinked? Or by pointing out the true nature of the entire quote you provided from the declaration of Independence?  Then to blindly accuse me of being a part of the "social justice" people (whatever that was) threatening violence?

Jealous?  Hahahahahahaha, that's a good one.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

Why infiltrate a movement that is going no where?
Why infiltrate a movement that is meaningless?
Why infiltrate a movement that will "sucker" everyone who follows it?
Why infiltrate a movement that will not harm the left at all?
Why call attention to the movement at all?

LMAO!!!! Scared, that's why! And...oh yes....JEALOUS! JEALOUS AGAIN!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saUNdXBO-v8[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> Why infiltrate a movement that is going no where?
> Why infiltrate a movement that is meaningless?
> Why infiltrate a movement that will "sucker" everyone who follows it?
> Why infiltrate a movement that will not harm the left at all?
> ...



Infiltrate????



Obviously more rightwing plants from Breitbart and O'Keefe


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> I think you have overdosed yourself sangha, did you take your pills and then forget that you took them and did a dose again?



You wingnuts think that 4 months = half a year. You can't get dumber than that


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Well, we are talking about a group of teatards that think Sep-Dec (ie 4 months) equal half a year. It's not like they had any idea what they were talking about when they made the promise


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> I see the dems want to concentrate on numbers today.
> Ok...let's talk THESE numbers:
> 
> As of the close of the polls on 11/04/08:
> ...



I think anyone who thinks that Sep through Dec equals half a year is too stupid (and too scared) to discuss how the teabaggers are backing away from their promise to cut spending. The only reason the teatards think it's half a year is because a republican LIED to them, and suckers that they are, the teabaggers believe it. And like good little monkeys, teabaggers repeat the lie without any thought.

Monkey see, monkey do

but monkey will never talk about how the teabaggers lied to the monkey. monkey will never talk about how the teatards are running away from their promise to cut spending. Instead, monkey will pretend that 3 months equals half a year


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > What part of all social programs are going broke is the left not getting or wanting to talk about.
> ...



You're responding to a wingnut so stupid, she thinks Sep-Jan is half a year 

There's no possibility that she'll understand that SS has reduced the deficit by trillions over the years.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Talismen said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



I have already posted numerous pictures of teabaggers wearing teabags at teabagger rallies. Do you think the liberal media forced them to wear those teabags?


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



WHAT IS SO FUCKING HARD TO UNDERSTAND?

How does Sept through Dec add up to half a year? I count four months. Last time I looked, four months equals 1/3 of a year, but a moron like you thinks that it's half a year because some republican LIED to you. Like a good little dupe, you believed it without any thought, and like a good little monkey,  you repeat the lie. Monkey see, monkey do. No thought required from a monkey like you who's too stupid to look at a calendar. No thought required from a monkey like you who's too stupid to wonder how those teabaggers didn't know the fiscal year started in Sept. And No thought required from a monkey like you who's too stupid to realize you're being lied to, and spending wont be cut because republicans have NEVER cut spending in our lifetime.

And you do all this to excuse the teabaggers for NOT CUTTING spending.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He doesn't know how to count either. The Tea Party has fewer members in congress than the left does.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > Why infiltrate a movement that is going no where?
> ...



He's desperate to talk about anything besides how the teabaggers are running away from their promise to cut spending. 

He's not eager to talk about his "4 months = 1/2 year" stupidity either


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 6, 2011)

There are many many social liberals/fiscal conservatives in the world, but you don't see them in Tea Party.

Why?  Because the social conservative rightwing of the GOP took over the Tea Party.  

It's that simple.  The old GOP Right and the Tea Party are now one and the same.  Same as it ever was.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

sangha said:


> Talismen said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...




The Media called them tea baggers and the tea party thought that was funny so they went with it and started wearing tea bags. They kept telling the media that they were the tea party (Taxed Enough Already) but the MEADIA kept saying tea baggers so what else could they do but make a joke out of it.


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



So you admit that the teabaggers are not offended by being called teabaggers?

Thanks for admitting that the teabaggers are just POUTRAGING about it.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 6, 2011)

Some are offended by it, but the majority are not and most are having fun with it.
And I did not say a thing about pouting or raging


----------



## sangha (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Some are offended by it, but the majority are not and most are having fun with it.
> And I did not say a thing about pouting or raging



I'm the one who said something about POUTRAGE, which is what I call it when wingnuts lie and pretend to be offended


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Talismen said:
> ...



Your lack of knowledge of recent events is amazing

Tea party was named after the Boston Tea Party
They are the ones who chose the Tea Bag as their symbol

It was the media that pointed out that "Tea Baggers" was not an appropriate term


----------



## Talismen (Jan 6, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Some are offended by it, but the majority are not and most are having fun with it.
> And I did not say a thing about pouting or raging



Yep...this is the ad you're thinking of Peach.
It was a good one too! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zsUNnFVMsE[/ame]

LMAO!!!!


----------



## sangha (Jan 9, 2011)

Today, we are seeing what the Tea Party has wrought....hatred and violence


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 9, 2011)

do you think if you keep saying the left is scared that it will happen.  i see the tea party as a dead issue.  kinda like i see this hannity maggot as brain dead


----------



## editec (Jan 9, 2011)

peach174 said:


> They can't understand the tea party movement. They can't understand how the people themselves have risen up to protest, without being told to do it, or being paid to do it ,or having to take buses in to do it.
> They can't even figure out how the tea party is working without someone being their leader.


 
Oh what a load of self aggrandizing hooey.

You speak about this political movement as though it was the first such populist this nation has every experienced.


Go read a book.


----------

